# pacman frog



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

if you have or have had experience with pacman frogs please shed some of your opinions about the substrate and tank equipment

these are my questions--

1- heater- what kind is best for pacman frogs? heat pad, light or both

2- substrate- what's fairly easy to maintain?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't think they need a heater. Just room temp probably 70 degrees at least, and humidity. I kept mine in very moist spaghnum moss where it bedded down in a little hole and didn't move for a year! At least I don't think it did. I fed it crickets and pinkie mice.

Boring critter!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I used that expandable fiber stuff - put it in water and it puffs out - year that. And covered with a layer of moss over top of that. Kept it quite humid, of coure. I used a small under tank heater that was left on 24/7. I did not put a light on the tank. People are conflicted about wheter UVB will help amphibians and snakes and such, some use it some don't. I didn't. The room got plenty of natural sunlight.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I do what Mettle does, Use bed a beast or eco earth. with some moss on top.

give them a shallow water dish, with a repti therm uth on 1/2 of the tank


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

For substrate, I always used one of the shredded coconut coir substrates like Eco Earth or Bed-a-Beast. Then I covered half the screen top with plastic-wrap (taped on the edges) to help hold in the humidity. I had a large, shallow bowl for water and sprayed his terrarium with water water almost every day.

For heat, I used a red lightbulb emitting out of a heating-lamp resting on the screen cover. This is not an ideal set-up because the bulb dries out the substrate, but it's what I happen to have when I bought the frog.

I didn't use a UV-emitting light because I would occasionally dust the insects and worms I fed him with Calcium/Vit D supplement.

This is not the ideal set-up, but I kept the Horned Frog in this set-up for a year before I traded it in.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

3 more questions

1-is there a way to tell the difference between male and female ?
2-what's there growth like ? how fast do they grow ?
3-do they change colors with age or for any other reason?

i got an albino pacman frog on 11-16-07

my tank setup

heat- i'm useing Hagen Heatwave Mat 25w

substrate- i'm useing T-Rex Jungle Bed Premium Blend Forest Substrate

light- i'm useing a regular fluorescent bulb


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do you have a shallow waterdish? Make sure you do and make sure it's SHALLOW. As stupid as it sounds you copuld drown the frog if it's too deep. I used the clay/glazed bottoms for flowerpots. If it's not glazed the water will soak right through. Otherwise cheap and effective... And make sure to constantly change the water. I did it every day. Avoids buildup of bacteria and gets rid of the dirt it'll track in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

fury said:


> 3 more questions
> 
> 1-is there a way to tell the difference between male and female ?
> 2-what's there growth like ? how fast do they grow ?
> 3-do they change colors with age or for any other reason?


In some frogs like Bullfrogs, it's easy to differenciate the males from females, but it's not obvious with Horned Frogs. Females grow larger than the males and males will occasionally croak. Other than that, I'm not sure there are any other indicators, especially when you're dealing with albino Horned Frogs.

They grow pretty quickly. Within a year, my frog was at least the size of a baseball cut in half.

I'm don't think they change colors as they grow older. Especially the albino specimens.


----------

